# In Search of the Stinkie Conversion Device!



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

We have discussed this since we all discovered vaping and things have certainly changed from the eGo and Mini Protank 2 days... and having been to a few meets and shop openings and generally hanging around in Vape Shops listening and helping newbies I have realised that there really is a need for a simple, easy to use, effective nic delivery device, cheapish, MTL device.

I have always tended to recommend a Pico but I'm not sure it's the best for a newbie because it's not really a MTL device and it's not appealing to the smoker or the ladies... yes I still think the Pico Kit is the best value for money device around right now but it's maybe a second device a newbie should buy... so what are we going to recommend?

On my travels I picked up a few devices to test and we can chat about them and other in this thread!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## boxerulez (28/11/16)

I find that people knock the clearo, but out of the twisp range it wat the best experience really. People knock twisp juices, but if used in the clearo they were designed for, they really are ideal. Enough Nic, and with the tiny little coil of the clearo, I got almost 2 full days out of a battery.

I dont see anything wrong with that as a MTL replacement to cigarettes.

The others from twisp are just rubbish.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/16)

Great thread @Rob Fisher. Much needed.

From a functional and fuss free point of view my recommendation so far has been the Pico with the Vaporesso Guardian tank. No leaking, no gurgling, no spitting, top filling, longer lasting ceramic coil (which works every time), perfect for MTL. However, it could be seen as too expensive and most new vapers like even smaller than that.

I have not tried the iCare, but seems to me it requires higher nic, which is not widely available.

Looking forward the the development of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (28/11/16)

This is an interesting topic. 

I truly believe that Twisp is the best route to take on conversion (excluding the Vega). Easy access to coils/juice. Enough nicotine in a bottle to satisfy a flock of sheep and their flavours taste pretty good. But... the problem with most of these starter kits is that they become "unsatisfying" fairly quickly. Generally, smokers cannot handle DL. But shortly after switching from stinkies to MTL vaping, we tend to seek the DL experience. 

Most folk who I've assisted with converting did not want anything to do with a device thats not a tube, at first. But then like most of us, end up spending thousands trying to keep things interesting and satisfying, and ultimately off cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Winner winner thread @Rob Fisher 

This is going to be brilliant

I too need a great MTL suggestion for new vapers. 

My mom is looking for a fourth MTL device - and she wants something easy with commercial coils that will give her a good vape while browsing the computer. I still think the best MTL vape is a Reo/RM2 but that requires rebuilding, rewicking and overseas ordering - and its not cheap.

I have also bought a few devices the past few days on this quest so I will contribute my findings over time.

*iCare*
I couldnt resist setting it up on Sunday. My word it is small! Its so cute!. Got it from HOV at their opening. First impression is that I am not happy. Its not tight enough even when you close down the airflow control fully - and I am getting juice in the mouth quite a bit. Am using a 50/50 14mg Strawberry menthol mix in there. It has some potential but my first impression was not that good. Maybe I wet the coil too much before setting it up. I tried to follow the instruction leaflet. 

*Nautilus X*
Oh crap, my glass is broken in the package. Not sure if its because I dropped it while leaving the VK opening or if it was cracked before - but will have to sort that out. @Stroodlepuff I will be messaging you when I get some time. Lol
I have high hopes for this tank though. 

*Ego Aio D22*
This was advised versus the thinner "normal" Aio because its airflow is more "controllable". Am holding thumbs because I like the look of this and its available at a lot of places. My mom quite likes it too. Got it from Vape Cartel at their shop opening on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Andre said:


> Great thread @Rob Fisher. Much needed.
> 
> From a functional and fuss free point of view my recommendation so far has been the Pico with the Vaporesso Guardian tank. No leaking, no gurgling, no spitting, top filling, longer lasting ceramic coil (which works every time), perfect for MTL. However, it could be seen as too expensive and most new vapers like even smaller than that.
> 
> ...



@Andre you have mentioned the Guardian a few times. 
Where does one get it? 

And how tight is the airflow? I know you are capable of doing mouth to lung on a loose(ish) draw. But I need something quite tight. Can it go tight?


----------



## Andre (28/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Andre you have mentioned the Guardian a few times.
> Where does one get it?
> 
> And how tight is the airflow? I know you are capable of doing mouth to lung on a loose(ish) draw. But I need something quite tight. Can it go tight?


Extremely tight on the smallest hole - tighter than a RM2. Second hole is about RM2 draw. Then it has a slot if you want more air. Saw them in stock at eCiggies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Thanks @Andre
you are a champ!
That sounds great


----------



## Andre (28/11/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> you are a champ!
> That sounds great


Do not bother with the 1.4 ohm coils or the so called MTL drip tip, which comes extra. The 0.5 ohm coils and the normal (replaceable) drip tip is more than fine for MTL. Tips I picked up from other Guardian tank users on the forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands (28/11/16)

Twisp has a fantastic advertising campaign and there kiosks seem to be popping up everywhere, i do believe they are the reason vapeing took off in South Africa or at least brought awareness, seriously how many times have you heard "is that a twisp?" yes its annoying but better than the "deer staring into the headlights" we experience. i just dont agree with there price point, especially on juice, roughly R10 per ml, wich is due to there extensive advertising, simular to Beats headphones. 

I generally recommend a AIO and local juice, that seems to be the cheapest solution to get a "taste" of vapeing

I personally dont MTL, will stay tuned to hear what i can recommend in future


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/16)

I ordered an iJust 2 kit for a friend of mine - hoping to get her off of the stinkies. I'll see how it goes for her and give feedback.

My thinking was that it's a pretty straightforward device and easy to use (no rebuilding or fiddling with settings etc). It also fits the mold of the twisp/cigarette in its tube shape which new vapers often need. 

I'm hoping it has longevity in that she won't need an upgrade too soon, but if she does I'm tempted to take it off her hands!


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I ordered an iJust 2 kit for a friend of mine - hoping to get her off of the stinkies. I'll see how it goes for her and give feedback.
> 
> My thinking was that it's a pretty straightforward device and easy to use (no rebuilding or fiddling with settings etc). It also fits the mold of the twisp/cigarette in its tube shape which new vapers often need.
> 
> I'm hoping it has longevity in that she won't need an upgrade too soon, but if she does I'm tempted to take it off her hands!



I agree with you @Huffapuff - the Ijust 2 is a great device - but its not really mouth to lung
And many new vapers prefer mouth to lung. Give them a lung hit and many of them just shrug their shoulders and say "this is not for me". Some people take to lung hits straight away but many don't


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/16)

Silver said:


> I agree with you @Huffapuff - the Ijust 2 is a great device - but its not really mouth to lung
> And many new vapers prefer mouth to lung. Give them a lung hit and many of them just shrug their shoulders and say "this is not for me". Some people take to lung hits straight away but many don't



 Even with the AFC closed off?


----------



## Andre (28/11/16)

Silver said:


> I agree with you @Huffapuff - the Ijust 2 is a great device - but its not really mouth to lung
> And many new vapers prefer mouth to lung. Give them a lung hit and many of them just shrug their shoulders and say "this is not for me". Some people take to lung hits straight away but many don't


I have noticed that all the peeps using Hookah prefer DTL from the get go.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (28/11/16)

Cespian said:


> Most folk who I've assisted with converting did not want anything to do with a device thats not a tube, at first.



I agree strongly with this. When I first started vaping, I bought a VaporFi cigalike. The vape shop I bought it from (actually a kiosk in the corner of a bottle store) had gear like the Kanger Subox and other box mods. I glanced at them and concluded "Wtf, you can't *smoke* a _*box*_!" and didn't give them much thought. It was only when I went on YouTube and looked up Rip's review of the 60W iStick that I realised how box mods even work. It's a very off-putting form factor for someone who is used to smoking stick-like objects. My natural curiosity got the better of me and I tried box mods. But one wonders how many smokers are put off the idea just by looking at box mods.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/16)

RichJB said:


> I agree strongly with this. When I first started vaping, I bought a VaporFi cigalike. The vape shop I bought it from (actually a kiosk in the corner of a bottle store) had gear like the Kanger Subox and other box mods. I glanced at them and concluded "Wtf, you can't *smoke* a _*box*_!" and didn't give them much thought. It was only when I went on YouTube and looked up Rip's review of the 60W iStick that I realised how box mods even work. It's a very off-putting form factor for someone who is used to smoking stick-like objects. My natural curiosity got the better of me and I tried box mods. But one wonders how many smokers are put off the idea just by looking at box mods.



Same here - I went out looking for an eGo-style mod when I decided to get back into vaping. It was only because the guy at my local B&M sold me on the subox that I didn't go that way. But it was a hard sell as I wasn't easily convinced

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (28/11/16)

I would still prefer something like the Kangertech and a Toptank. Hassle free with ceramic coils and if you like a nice /easy deck to practice your building techniques.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

Twisp Clearo 2 First look...Great marketing... great packaging... easy instruction manual... all very simple and easy. Quality looks awesome. It's no wonder Twisp sell many... and the version 2 seems to have fixed all the issues of the original. So far no leaking and no juice in the mouth at all.



Filled it with XXX but soon realised it needs a much more powerful juice or much more flavour and thought I would have to go find some Twisp Juice... then I thought let me try Tropical Ice 6mg... much better... 



The battery came almost fully charged so you can pretty much buy, fill and go.

I really wanted to hate this device but it is certainly an option for a conversion exercise especially if they get Twisp Juice with it... with Tropical Ice in it it's a neat little Ninja Vape device for me... It is most certainly a MTL device only!

This is an option for the first time user.

Will use it for a few days and then report but I must say I am impressed with it for what it is... would I buy one? No not in a million years... would I recommend it to a newbie? Yes I may just do that if it continues to perform over the next few days and no leaks or juice in the mouth appears in time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (28/11/16)

I had one of the first Ego tube jobbies , was OK , then moved to the Egrip what a little pocket rocket! Really liked that little device.

There is definitely a tendency towards tubular mods for newbies , guess it's the familiar feel of the round cigarette ? 

Personally if they bring out a replaceable coil system for BF mods it will be chicken dinner of note! No clue how that would work but hey you never know.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

I had forgotten how these tube devices roll off the table and desks...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/11/16)

Killer Thread - I think everyone agrees that you have two types of smokers, MTL & DL - I have certainly found this. I didnt think it was possible to DL a stinkie - and after asking many smokers, it pointed out that there was many more DL smokers than we think. So when a noob asks "what must I get" - we should probe first with the DL & MTL question. 

Using myself as an example - I was really happy with my Twisp Clearo + Twisp Juices - as I was a MTL smoker. I only figured out that after I bought a MVP 3.0 + Kangertech Nano that I could DL quite easily with lower nic juice and life was cloudy AF from there onwards. 

For a person that is a DL smoker - a twisp is a waste of time, as the draw is tight AF on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

I don't know if it's just the novelty but with Tropical Ice in the Clearo 2 on a MTL I am pretty surprised and rather happy with it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (28/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't know if it's just the novelty but with Tropical Ice in the Clearo 2 on a MTL I am pretty surprised and rather happy with it!



Whohoo , mega for sale thread soon oom ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

great stuff @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

Baby Choo sleeping while Dad tests the Newbie devices...



I thought my favourite vape of the devices would be the *eGo AIO* because it can do both a MTL and DL and looks awesome but.... and it's a big but... juice in the mouth! *Fail*.

The *Wicked Vapes *(and tallest of the bunch) is way more of a DL device and for the cost is a real bargain for those on a tight budget it's a winner... but for a newbie looking for a MTL it's a *Fail*.

The *iCare *normal size is a whole lot better than the iCare Mini but it really needs a powerful menthol to perform and if the newbie hates menthol I have a feeling it won't be great and the shape is funny for a newbie (and expert alike)... I don't like this device one bit. *Fail*.

*Twisp Clearo 2*. I'm enjoying this one and have been using it for a few hours and it's well built and looks good and is comfortable... and I love the fact you can use your own drip tip unlike all the other devices... but I think unless you vape a powerful menthol like Menthol Ice or Tropical Ice you will have to use twisp juices (50/50). *Fail*.

The *Twisp ION* is taller than the Clearo 2 but it also well built and looks good and appealing... it can also take a standard drip tip... This one can do MTL and a fairly decent DL and is my choice of the starter kits I have tried today... but I think this one is also a case of 50/50 juices or Twisp Juices or powerful menthols.

Bottom line is that none of the devices I tried today are perfect by any means but I would have to say the Twisps are better devices than the others and the ION is more versatile. Never thought I would say that...


All the above info is based on a first look and will persevere with them all for a few days and re-evaluate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (28/11/16)

Damn, this is disappointing.

Planned on getting my aunt an iCare Mini for Xmas to try help her stop smoking but seems as if that won't work.
She has tried some of the Twisp vapes previously but did not like them.

Following to see what else is available!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Damn, this is disappointing.
> 
> Planned on getting my aunt an iCare Mini for Xmas to try help her stop smoking but seems as if that won't work.
> She has tried some of the Twisp vapes previously but did not like them.
> ...



@PsyCLown the new Twisps are a different kettle of fish... both the Clearo 2 and the ION don't leak... don't put juice in your mouth and are a lot better than the previous versions...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (28/11/16)

Great thread you guys have here. I love dl vaping but sometimes i think i love MTL high nic more. 



Silver said:


> Winner winner thread @Rob Fisher
> 
> This is going to be brilliant
> 
> ...



@Silver please let me know how the nautilus X is once you get it sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (28/11/16)

In all honesty, I have been thinking all along that the twisps would win... Since the main criteria for me would be 1) MTL 2) Ease of use 3) Form factor 4) availability of coils/juice/advice.
The twisp guys have done a lot of research, their juices are tasty and the fact that you can easily walk up to a kiosk and ask a question or taste a new flavor before you buy was a big plus for me in the beginning. (I knew no vapers so I became big buddies with the twisp kiosk people cause I like asking questions) 
My only concern is that they are pricey (understandably) and after a while, it just isn't as satisfying anymore and I started to crave bigger clouds and juice variety (don't know about their current juice line but they had no creamy or bakery juices when I was still using twisp liquids) 
But... At that stage you move on. I have been singing the praises of my AIO D22 XL and AIO Pro but I have just ordered a SM22 and pico mod... After I swore that I would NEVER get a "box" because they are "ugly as sin"... It's natural to move on eventually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/11/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Great thread you guys have here. I love dl vaping but sometimes i think i love MTL high nic more.
> 
> 
> 
> @Silver please let me know how the nautilus X is once you get it sorted



Will do @Marius Combrink 

High nic MTL is very underrated in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12 (28/11/16)

I still love my old clearo. I normally vape 0mg but in the clearo I can get away with 3 or 6 mg. Only problem is that most juices are designed for dtl sub ohm devices so are a bit muted on clearos. What clearo style juices do you guys recommend other than Twisp obviously.


----------



## kyle_redbull (28/11/16)

I still rate the ego aio and D22 and the Wismec motiv are the best MTL vapes and the evod for beginners and rate they over any twisp product. All the twisps I know of and ppl have used leak. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> All the twisps I know of and ppl have used leak.



@kyle_redbull I have the brand new Twips and I can assure you that both the Clearo 2 and the ION don't leak one bit... nor do they get juice in your mouth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ (29/11/16)

@Rob Fisher you are such a damn enabler

I have been using my twisp today after cleaning it out last night, lol.

Forgot about the fantastic juice consumption.

MTL high nic is actually fun after all this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Duffie12 (15/12/16)

Don't wanna see this thread die! I revived my clearos and really enjoying them. I normally vape 0 nic but find I can enjoy a low nic vape (3 to 6 mg) in these. Only problem is that most 3 to 6 mg juices are high VG designed for sub ohm tanks etc.

So again, guys, any recomendations on clearo friendly juices  ??
Twisp juices obviously but they're pricey.


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Don't wanna see this thread die! I revived my clearos and really enjoying them. I normally vape 0 nic but find I can enjoy a low nic vape (3 to 6 mg) in these. Only problem is that most 3 to 6 mg juices are high VG designed for sub ohm tanks etc.
> 
> So again, guys, any recomendations on clearo friendly juices  ??
> Twisp juices obviously but they're pricey.



Vapour Mountain @Duffie12 , Vapour Mountain!
Their premium line (their original juices) are generally 50/50 and work well in these types of devices.
You can also get them in 18mg and dilute them down with PG/VG so they go further.
They have quite a lot of flavour so diluting them down isnt much of a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Don't wanna see this thread die! I revived my clearos and really enjoying them. I normally vape 0 nic but find I can enjoy a low nic vape (3 to 6 mg) in these. Only problem is that most 3 to 6 mg juices are high VG designed for sub ohm tanks etc.
> 
> So again, guys, any recomendations on clearo friendly juices  ??
> Twisp juices obviously but they're pricey.



As Hi Ho @Silver says... VM 50/50! Tropical Ice is great in the Clearo 2!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duffie12 (15/12/16)

Been waiting for VM to release their sample packs but I'm beginning to loose this staring contest...
I just find I like about 10% of the juices I try so prefer to sample first (e.g. I was so dissappointed I didn't like Paule's Pistacchio Ice Cream...)


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Been waiting for VM to release their sample packs but I'm beginning to loose this staring contest...
> I just find I like about 10% of the juices I try so prefer to sample first (e.g. I was so dissappointed I didn't like Paule's Pistacchio Ice Cream...)



What flavour profiles do you like @Duffie12 - maybe i can advise you
And i am reasonably confident Vapour Mountainn can make you some 10ml bottle sizes so you can try them out more cost effectively


----------



## Duffie12 (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> What flavour profiles do you like @Duffie12 - maybe i can advise you
> And i am reasonably confident Vapour Mountainn can make you some 10ml bottle sizes so you can try them out more cost effectively



MY two favourites right now are Hazeworks Sunset (Tropical Fruity - light menthol/koolada) and Hazeworks Sartup (Lemon Biscuit). It is strange, I enjoy the lemon in Startup but in another lemonade flavour it tasted like sunlight liquid.

Oh, and I really enjoyed the Twisp cherry flavour. Need to find me some more simple single fruit flavours.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Duffie12 said:


> MY two favourites right now are Hazeworks Sunset (Tropical Fruity - light menthol/koolada) and Hazeworks Sartup (Lemon Biscuit). It is strange, I enjoy the lemon in Startup but in another lemonade flavour it tasted like sunlight liquid.
> 
> Oh, and I really enjoyed the Twisp cherry flavour. Need to find me some more simple single fruit flavours.



I know Sunset @Duffie12 
Nothing very similar in the VM lineup
But maybe give XXX a try. Its not a strong menthol at all. I reviewed it here


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Been waiting for VM to release their sample packs but I'm beginning to loose this staring contest...
> I just find I like about 10% of the juices I try so prefer to sample first (e.g. I was so dissappointed I didn't like Paule's Pistacchio Ice Cream...)


I think they stopped doing the sample packs actually.  But I do stand to be corrected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I think they stopped doing the sample packs actually.  But I do stand to be corrected.



Lets ask Oupa in his subforum...


----------



## foGGyrEader (15/12/16)

Duffie12 said:


> MY two favourites right now are Hazeworks Sunset (Tropical Fruity - light menthol/koolada) and Hazeworks Sartup (Lemon Biscuit). It is strange, I enjoy the lemon in Startup but in another lemonade flavour it tasted like sunlight liquid.
> 
> Oh, and I really enjoyed the Twisp cherry flavour. Need to find me some more simple single fruit flavours.


Not sure where the subforum is, but you will like VM Peach Rooibos. There are 2 versions, I enjoyed the stronger peach juice. Their liquids are 50/50, so wicking should be fine.


----------



## LFC (15/12/16)

Awesome thread, was going to post some feedback on the Clearo 2 as I recently got one for the wife and was extremely impressed with the quality, flavour and price point. Since the original Clearo she's had the Aero/Edge which were real disappointments.

The original Clearo was an excellent device and got me off stinkies with ease around 2 years back.

The new Clearo 2 is a winner, flavour and throat hit with 18mg twisp liquids is on point and will satisfy cravings with just a few hits. The first coil lasted 2 weeks easily, put about 5 different twisp liquids and mixes through it and I used it quite a bit as well. Will have to see how the replacement coils work out but so far so good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

LFC said:


> Awesome thread, was going to post some feedback on the Clearo 2 as I recently got one for the wife and was extremely impressed with the quality, flavour and price point. Since the original Clearo she's had the Aero/Edge which were real disappointments.
> 
> The original Clearo was an excellent device and got me off stinkies with ease around 2 years back.
> 
> The new Clearo 2 is a winner, flavour and throat hit with 18mg twisp liquids is on point and will satisfy cravings with just a few hits. The first coil lasted 2 weeks easily, put about 5 different twisp liquids and mixes through it and I used it quite a bit as well. Will have to see how the replacement coils work out but so far so good.



Great feedback @LFC , thanks
Was wondering if they are on sale already
I think I would like to get one just to have the successor of the device that got me off stinkies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

@Rob Fisher what's the difference between the Clearo 2 and the ion ?


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

LFC said:


> Awesome thread, was going to post some feedback on the Clearo 2 as I recently got one for the wife and was extremely impressed with the quality, flavour and price point. Since the original Clearo she's had the Aero/Edge which were real disappointments.
> 
> The original Clearo was an excellent device and got me off stinkies with ease around 2 years back.
> 
> The new Clearo 2 is a winner, flavour and throat hit with 18mg twisp liquids is on point and will satisfy cravings with just a few hits. The first coil lasted 2 weeks easily, put about 5 different twisp liquids and mixes through it and I used it quite a bit as well. Will have to see how the replacement coils work out but so far so good.



Tell me @LFC - did they fix the issue with the press fit drip tip?
Does the drip tip have an o-ring at the base of it?


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

@Silver If you're interested in the Twisp check out Takealot. I saw the ion for 899 with 2 juice where as twisp has it for 899 for the kit only.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher what's the difference between the Clearo 2 and the ion ?



@daniel craig 
Looks like the Ion is a slightly more powerful device aimed at more performance.
It has a 900mah battery versus 650mah on Clearo2
Also has airflow control
1 ohm heads instead of 1.6 ohm.

Check out the two links here:
http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/electronic-cigarette-starter-packs/twisp-clearo-2-silver-650-mah/
http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/electronic-cigarette-starter-packs/twisp-ion-silver-900-mah/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LFC (15/12/16)

Yep I believe they were launched about a month back. Got it for R699, comes with 2 coils and a box of 3 replacement coils for R150.

The kiosk had Polar Mint and Cinnamon in their unit, surprisingly works really well together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

I think I need to get the Clearo 2 and redo the review I did almost three years ago here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.t1584/

How things have changed since then

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LFC (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> Tell me @LFC - did they fix the issue with the press fit drip tip?
> Does the drip tip have an o-ring at the base of it?



Yes it does but its alot thicker and fits much better. Also very little juice build up compared with the old clearo and edge which sometimes pools in the tip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> @daniel craig
> Looks like the Ion is a slightly more powerful device aimed at more performance.
> It has a 900mah battery versus 650mah on Clearo2
> Also has airflow control
> ...


Thanks for that info. I thought the only difference was battery size. @Rob Fisher is one better than the other here?


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

LFC said:


> Yes it does but its alot thicker and fits much better. Also very little juice build up compared with the old clearo and edge which sometimes pools in the tip.



That sounds great - thanks

was indeed a problem of the old Clearo. And remember how one had to wiggle it from side to side to get the drip tip out...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Thanks for that info. I thought the only difference was battery size. @Rob Fisher is one better than the other here?



Check out Rob's second last Ramblings video.
Despite the bigger performance and the airflow control, I think the message I got was that he somehow preferred the Clearo2 to the Ion. Not sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

@Silver the Clearo 2 is 699 and I think it includes a juice (not 100% sure) 
https://m.takealot.com/#product?id=56120755

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> Check out Rob's second last Ramblings video.
> Despite the bigger performance and the airflow control, I think the message I got was that he somehow preferred the Clearo2 to the Ion. Not sure.


I've seen his review and couldn't agree more with what he had to say. Everything was spot on, it's the perfect video to show anyone planning on quitting smoking. Now that you mention it, I did see @Rob Fisher loving the clearo 2 but that may be because it's the device that got him onto vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (15/12/16)

How is the clearo 2 compared to the original clearo, are the coils and flavour the same? Just wondering if it substantially different or if it is only design improvements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (15/12/16)

It's funny and somehow a little sad that the oh-so-despised twisp remains the only real proper mtl stinky conversion device. I wonder why other manufacturers have not caught on or if they are scared to experiment with something like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

The_Ice said:


> It's funny and somehow a little sad that the oh-so-despised twisp remains the only real proper mtl stinky conversion device. I wonder why other manufacturers have not caught on or if they are scared to experiment with something like this?



Baffles me big time @The_Ice
One would think that a high mg juice good quality easy to use mouth to lunger is the answer for the masses trying to quit smoking.
And not many move on to Goons and mechs. Many vapers stay on those devices because its enough for them.

My alternative for my mom which has worked for about 1.5 years is the Nautilus Mini on an iStick50. But not many other simple alternatives. Crazy. Recently got the Nautilus X and its also good. But very surprising there arent many more options.


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

The_Ice said:


> It's funny and somehow a little sad that the oh-so-despised twisp remains the only real proper mtl stinky conversion device. I wonder why other manufacturers have not caught on or if they are scared to experiment with something like this?


Wondered that also. Manufacturers are trying new things for MTL like the MyJet JUUL and the eleaf iCare and other devices like the AIO and subvod. Devices like twisp have been launched before like the Evod, Ego and Just fog and many others like it. I'm not sure why manufacturers don't work on improving those devices rather than launch something a whole lot different.


----------



## The_Ice (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> Baffles me big time @The_Ice
> One would think that a high mg juice good quality easy to use mouth to lunger is the answer for the masses trying to quit smoking.
> And not many move on to Goons and mechs. Many vapers stay on those devices because its enough for them.
> 
> My alternative for my mom which has worked for about 1.5 years is the Nautilus Mini on an iStick50. But not many other simple alternatives. Crazy. Recently got the Nautilus X and its also good. But very surprising there arent many more options.


Maybe it's indicative of a nice gap in the market. Anyone up for starting a company? Well make the one for the masses, mass produce in China and sell them cheap.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> I think I need to get the Clearo 2 and redo the review I did almost three years ago here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.t1584/
> 
> How things have changed since then



Enter the RR compo! You may win one Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Thanks for that info. I thought the only difference was battery size. @Rob Fisher is one better than the other here?



If you are an advanced vaper the ION is better for you because airflow is a bit more open!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are an advanced vaper the ION is better for you because airflow is a bit more open!


For MTL? I want to get one for my dad actually. Whichever one has a tighter draw is the right one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> For MTL? I want to get one for my dad actually. Whichever one has a tighter draw is the right one.



Clearo 2 then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Clearo 2 then!


Thanks Rob. Clearo 2 it is  giving this a final try to see if it works out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mando (18/12/16)

Wow didn't know people still use Twisp

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Mando said:


> Wow didn't know people still use Twisp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Am using one right now @Mando

Well not really exclusively but I am trying to test out the merits of the Clearo 2 

The Clearo 1 got me off stinkies in Oct13 so I just had to get the new version. Nostalgia perhaps. 

But so far it's quite good and I am enjoying the trip down memory lane

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mando (18/12/16)

Silver said:


> Am using one right now @Mando
> 
> Well not really exclusively but I am trying to test out the merits of the Clearo 2
> 
> ...


Wow @Silver. I must admit they do have a certain class about them, maybe minus the obscene cloud production of the mainstream mods lol. Certainly nice to have when attending a function 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Mando said:


> Wow @Silver. I must admit they do have a certain class about them, maybe minus the obscene cloud production of the mainstream mods lol. Certainly nice to have when attending a function
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Indeed. It is a classy looking device and being pen-shaped it does make it quite easy to fit into bags etc - also doesn't look too conspicuous in the company of non-vapers

My current stealth out and about device (for business meetings and functions) is a humble little Evod1 on an iStick20. Its small, packs a decent MTL vape with the right juice and doesn't leak.

Am curious to see how the Clearo 2 performs against this "benchmark" of mine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mando (18/12/16)

Silver said:


> Indeed. It is a classy looking device and being pen-shaped it does make it quite easy to fit into bags etc - also doesn't look too conspicuous in the company of non-vapers
> 
> My current stealth out and about device (for business meetings and functions) is a humble little Evod1 on an iStick20. Its small, packs a decent MTL vape with the right juice and doesn't leak.
> 
> Am curious to see how the Clearo 2 performs against this "benchmark" of mine...


@Silver. Indeed. I am hoping the RX 75 and Ammit combo will suffice as a stealth mod because carrying around the Invader 3 is starting to become a little bit of a hassle lol

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Mando said:


> @Silver. Indeed. I am hoping the RX 75 and Ammit combo will suffice as a stealth mod because carrying around the Invader 3 is starting to become a little bit of a hassle lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



If you get that, please report back and let us know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (18/12/16)

@Silver . Is the clearo 2 top or bottom coil. That was always an issue for me with the early pen vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> @Silver . Is the clearo 2 top or bottom coil. That was always an issue for me with the early pen vapes



They changed it to a bottom coil @Marius Combrink 
So no more tilting to wet the wicks !

I am just going to have to pull out my Clearo1 to check the flavour comparison. 

I suspect the flavour on the Clearo2 (being a bottom coil) could be slightly less than the flavour on the Clearo1 - owing to the distance from the action to the mouthpiece.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LFC (18/12/16)

Silver said:


> But so far it's quite good and I am enjoying the trip down memory lane
> 
> View attachment 78934



Nice one @Silver 

What juice have you tried so far?


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

LFC said:


> Nice one @Silver
> 
> What juice have you tried so far?



@LFC, its my old favourite mix of Twisp Rebel and Twisp Polar Mint 
I had to get those juices again from them because they were just the best for me when I started with Twisp. 

Will try a few other juices in it over the coming days - perhaps with a separate coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (18/12/16)

This begs the question if we never had marketing and this and that and the next big thing, won't the Twisp be the best thing? Yes you have flavour chasers and RTAs and RDAs and squonkers and whatnot but at the end of the day if the Twisp was the only thing on the market we'd all be lining up to buy it. We are a consumer community and that's what all the vape companies are bargaining on. Not to make this a political thing but the vape industry is very much like the tobacco industry some years ago.....


----------



## LFC (19/12/16)

Silver said:


> @LFC, its my old favourite mix of Twisp Rebel and Twisp Polar Mint
> I had to get those juices again from them because they were just the best for me when I started with Twisp.
> 
> Will try a few other juices in it over the coming days - perhaps with a separate coil



Nice combo the rebel/polar mint, brings back alot of memories. 

The cinnamon/polar mint 18mg combo gives an excellent throat and surprisingly good flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/12/16)

To me, the twisp products have a place, but right within a day or two, i felt it was lacking, and i was a repeat twisp customer, i still have the originals, the second release, then the first clearo's etc. 

They all eventually, and in less than a week, were unsatisfying to me, and i just said, you idiot! you are a IT consultant. USE FREAKIN GOOGLE...

i did, and i came across eciggssa, and the rest as they say, is history, i got myself three ego aio, and some spit besides, they helped me, and i move from there to mods.

My opinion on the pen devices is that for a lot of the ladies, its a more acceptable form factor, it looks inconspicuous, is similar to a ciggarette, and at the end of the day, seeing a housewife vape on a smok or realeaux or similar, just isnt in their DNA... i dont know why, but women just dont like the weight, size, complexity etc it seems.

Based on my wife, she likes the twisp with extended battery, long and thin, and has now taken over my ego vapes. 

I know with some slight persuasion, she will soon join me in the dark side, with my more advanced mods...


----------



## Duffie12 (19/12/16)

Still love my ego one ct. Pity the CLR coils have become like hens teeth.


----------



## Beechtrees (19/12/16)

Disappointed by Twisp Coils

Greetings,
Glad that this thread was made. 
I am also a big fan of Twisp devices and flavours, as well as the accessibility they offer. 
I've tried, but have never managed to ride the wave of the big DTL mods as well as any other "MTL" device. I've tried Nautilus, X, Cubis, REO - all of which cannot reproduce the satisfaction that Clearo's initially gave me.

However, my greatest gripe with Twisp is their coils. 
I have used every Twisp device since Neo (bar Solo) and have found that there is no device that delivers on a consistent basis.

Initially when the first Clearo was introduced, coils would last for a week. 
After a while, I noticed that there was a new variety of coils which lasted a maximum of two days. After a while of burning through cash to keep up an expensive habit, I opted for a nautilus clone with original BVC coils which kept me satisfied, but never produced the same flavour that Clearo could.

Bring on my excitement for the newly launched Clearo 2 which I purchased along with an Ion. Could there finally be a way to once again enjoy my Twisp experience ? 
After a few weeks in since Black Friday, I have found myself going back to my trusty Nautilus. Why ? 
Because after just a day, the Twisp coils stop cutting it and subsequently start to taste burnt.
Disappointed. 
I have tried both thicker VG juices as well as their thinner juices (bearing in mind, Twisp makes no reference to Glycerol ratios throughout the entire experience). I am only using Twisp juices. Pre-soaking. Waiting 20 minutes to soak new coils. Never firing on an empty tank. 
Surely I am not the only person experiencing this ? 

And just to set the record straight, I've tasted raw juice from my Clearo 2, so I believe that nothing is truly infallible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Hi @Beechtrees 
I am on about day 4 and my second tankful in the Clearo2
So far so good. Not getting any burnt taste as you say (after a day)

Am using the thinner 18mg Twisp juices (Rebel and Polar Mint) on the Clearo 2 with the supplied 1.6 ohm coil.

It's still early days in my testing so lets see when and if the burnt taste arrives...


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/12/16)

My journey through vaping, from twisp on the right, thru to mega many mods

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mando (20/12/16)

Beechtrees said:


> Disappointed by Twisp Coils
> 
> Greetings,
> Glad that this thread was made.
> ...


I agree with your gripe with the coils. It was arguably the main reason I left Twisp for RBAs etc. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvinh (20/12/16)

Silver said:


> @LFC, its my old favourite mix of Twisp Rebel and Twisp Polar Mint
> I had to get those juices again from them because they were just the best for me when I started with Twisp.
> 
> Will try a few other juices in it over the coming days - perhaps with a separate coil



YES! Rebel was my go to as well found it strong by itself and not to fond of mint so used to mix with the Peach flavor from them went nicely together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mando (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> If you get that, please report back and let us know!


Hi @Silver I just received the Ammit. Here's what the combo with the RX75 looks like




Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine (22/12/16)

@Mando OMG, I like everything I have read about this tank. I love the screws on the Ammit. I would buy it just for the screws -- a big jump from the crappy weak usual grub screws we get.

Also, I am moving back to single coil builds. I find the challenge to get an equivalent vape on a single coils as opposed to a double coil quite cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Mando said:


> Hi @Silver I just received the Ammit. Here's what the combo with the RX75 looks like
> View attachment 79377
> View attachment 79378
> 
> ...



That's great @Mando
When you get a chance, show us a hand pic so we can get a feeling for the size


----------



## Paraddicted (22/12/16)

Adding my 2c. 

Recently tried out the Smok Pen 22, while not necessarily a MTL, my sis-in-law, mother and grandmother (all smokers) have found it to be a tighter draw and more satisfying vape than the pico with both a melo III and a Serpent22. The Flavour is great on it, easy to fill and has a good enough battery. Though you can't change the tank, the tank it has, in my own opinion, is great. 

My sis-in-law has now taken over my smok pen and my mother and grandmother have one too. They will be attempting to make the change with those devices. 

On top of that as a 6mg vaper, I find that at 6mg I'm putting the Pen down after 10-15 minutes because it satisfied my craving in that time. 

Plus the price of it and it's size, is really not bad at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mando (22/12/16)

Silver said:


> That's great @Mando
> When you get a chance, show us a hand pic so we can get a feeling for the size


Here @Silver. It is an awesome flavor vape. Can't even believe it.



Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faraaz (5/6/17)

are there any 0.5 or more coils compatible for the vape pen 22 ?


----------

